# Bears Documentary.



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

its not skunk cabbage although i cant say for sure what it is.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree, it's not skunk cabbage; not even what is called western cabbage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_skunk_cabbage

The flowers looked regular in shape, like a small sunflower, but I don't know what it is. The large leaves [almost a carpet] appear in late spring long after plant has stopped blooming. Thanks for the video, I'll have to watch more, later.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

skunk cabbage smells just like skunk essence when you crush the leaves. (Thought I farted) lol :applause:


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

*Bear Documentary*

The wildflower you are asking about is Mule's Ears (Balsamarihza sagitata). It is a very common plant on western hillsides. It has a very unplesant odor to the foliage especially after it dries up in late summer. It is eaten by a wide variety of grazers, but only in small amounts.


----------

